# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Rachel McLish

## ioannis1

*Rachel McLish,* Για οσους θυμούνται....
Γεννήθηκε 21 Ιουνίου 1955 στο Τέξας.Μερικοί τίτλοι της

1980 US Bodybuilding Championship - 1st
1980 Frank Zane Invitational - 2nd
*1980 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st*
1981 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 2nd
1982 Pro World Championship - 1st
*1982 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st*
1983 Caesars World Cup - 3rd
1984 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 2nd

----------


## Gasturb

Επιτρέπεται να την έχω wallpaper??   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Mr. Green:  

Gt

----------


## ioannis1

φανταστική ε;  :03. Clap:

----------


## Gasturb

Θα την έλεγα κάπως αλλιώς αλλα κ το φανταστική μου αρκεί   :01. Mr. Green:  

Gt

----------


## KATERINI 144

Γιάννη ρίξε καμιά ακομα η Rachel McLish είναι συλλεκτικό κομμάτι    :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  


 :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## RUHL

Ρε τι βαζουν οι γεροι νυχτιατικα  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  

καλα σε εκινη την φωτο που καθεται στον αλτηρα  :02. Bounce:   ποσο θα ηθελα να ημουν ο αλτηρας εγω  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## billys15

Και αυτη και η αλλη ειναι   :08. Evil Fire:   !!!  8)

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ρε τι βαζουν οι γεροι νυχτιατικα    
> 
> καλα σε εκινη την φωτο που καθεται στον αλτηρα   ποσο θα ηθελα να ημουν ο αλτηρας εγω


Στη φωτο με τον αλτήρα πόσο χρονών είναι μικρέ?! για πες   :01. Rolling Eyes:  

 :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## RUHL

Δεν ξερω παντως κατι μου θυμιζει στην φωτο η φατσα της που ειναι στο παγκο μηπως επεξε στην ταινια με τον αρνολντ που ηταν ενας ρωσος αστυνομηκος mosco heat πως λεγοταν??

----------


## KATERINI 144

ούτε 60 δεν είναι αλεξ, 59 χρονών    :01. Wink:  

 :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

Α ωστε μας λες οτι την γνωρισες σε ενα απο αυτα τα ταξιδια που κανουν οι γεροι του καπη ε??????????????  :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## Gasturb

Όλες οι φώτος πωραίες παιδία ευχαριστούμε, συνεχίστε κ με άλλες αθλήτριες αν έχετε   :01. Wink:  

Gt

----------


## billys15

> ...συνεχίστε κ με άλλες αθλήτριες αν έχετε   
> 
> Gt


Οπως Jamie Eason (WOW!!!   :02. Rocking:  )

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## goldenera

Ακαταμάχητη Ράσελ :01. Wink:

----------


## grtech

Ωραία βιντεάκια και φώτο πού θα ακολουθήσουν,  για να  μας θυμίσουν πια είναι τα πρότυπα των γήινων σωμάτων και να ξεφύγουμε  λίγο απο τις υπερβολές που μας προμοτάρουν στο σήμερα.*

Σκηνές απο Pumping Iron 2 - The Women.
*



*Συμμετοχή στο Shape up with Arnold Schwarzenegger
*





*
Rachel McLish - The Tribute
*



*Συμμετοχή στο Video Clip ''Red Hot''
*



*Poster απο ταινίες που είχε πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο.
*

----------


## grtech



----------


## goldenera

Πανέμορφο υλικό Γιώργο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Αισθησιασμός+θυληκότητα+καλογυμνασμένο σώμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera



----------


## grtech

Φοβερές φώτο Γιάννη όπως συνηθίζεις πάντα να εμπλουτίζεις το φόρουμ. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Ντίβα με τρόπο ανεπιτήδευτο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεννημένη το 1955, η *Rachel McLish,* στο χρόνια του Λυκείου ήταν τσιρλίντερ.
Συνέχισε τις σπουδές της σε Πανεπιστήμιο του Texas από το οποίο αποφοίτησε το 1978 με πτυχίο Ψυχολογίας, Υγείας και Διατροφής .
Κατόπιν ξεκίνησε να εργάζεται σε γυμναστήρια και Ινστιτούτα Υγείας.
Με σκοπό να προωθήσει την δουλειά της, αποφάσισε να διαγωνιστεί σε αγώνες το 1980 , μετά από παρότρυνση της γνωστής αθλήτριας Lisa Lyon.
Στην πρώτη της χρονιά συμμετοχής , πέτυχε το απόλυτο: Αφού κέρδισε το Παναμερικό Πρωτάθλημα, θριάμβευσε στο πρώτο Ms Olympia που διοργανώθηκε.
Ιδανικές αναλογίες σώματος, όμορφο πρόσωπο, θηλυκότητα και στοχευμένη προπόνηση , συνέθεταν το παζλ μιας από τις κορυφαίες αθλήτριες της Αμερικής, που κέρδισε για άλλη μια φορα τον τίτλο της Ms Olympia, το 1982.
Η καριέρα της κράτησε μόλις 4 έτη, έχοντας και 2 δεύτερες θέσεις στα Ms Olympia του 1981 και 1984.

*Contest history

*
1980 US Bodybuilding Championship – 1st
1980 Frank Zane Invitational – 2nd
1980 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
1981 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 2nd
1982 Pro World Championship – 1st
1982 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
1983 Caesars World Cup – 3rd
1984 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 2nd

Από το 1980 και για τουλάχιστον μια πενταετία, ήταν η αθλήτρια που φωτογραφήθηκε όσο καμία αλλη.
Συμμετείχε σε ταινίες , το 1985 γυρίστηκε ταινία-ντοκιμαντέρ "Pumping Iron II: The Women" με θέμα την συμμετοχή της στο Caesars World Cup , έγραψε 2 βιβλία ("Flex Appeal by Rachel" και "Perfect Parts") και για πολλά χρόνια ενέπνευσε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες γυναίκες να ασχοληθούν με την γυμναστική.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πόσο ρεαλιστικά τα σώματα των γυναικών αλλα και των ανδρών τότε σε σχέση με σήμερα , χωρις μπαλαρίσματα και αφύσικα πρηξίματα και κάθε σώμα κρατούσε αναλλοίωτα τα χαρακτηριστικά του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η πρώτη Ms Olympia , που στέφθηκε το 1980 στην ηλικία των 25 ετών, με τον Bob Paris



Tωρινή της φωτογραφία, 65 χρονών! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ακόμη και τωρα παραμένει κούκλα για την ηλικία της και μπράβο γιατι τετοιες αθλήτριες αποτελούν έμπνευση γιαι δεν ήταν και δεν είναι ποτε υπερβολικές και έχει ρεαλιστικό και αποδεκτό σώμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπραβο της...αυτο ειναι παραδειγμα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Χρήστο εδω άνετα αναθεωρούμε και κάνουμε μια εξαίρεση εμείς που κοιτάμε παραδοσιακα το φρέσκο και τρυφερό φαγητό ! Γιατι οχι μόνο για την ηλίκία της αλλα και γενικότερα είναι μάχιμη και ανταγωνιστική και παραμένει όμορφη γυναίκα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η εντυπωσιακή Rachel!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Rachel McLish - H ακαταμάχητη πρώτη Μs Olympia το 1980, είναι πλέον 66 ετών!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν είναι έτσι στα 66 θα μας κάνει να αναθεωρήσουμε πολλα γι αυτη την ηλικία των γυναικών , γιατι μεχρι τωρα και πρίν χρόνια αυτο το νούμερο στις γυναίκες μας θύμιζε παραμύθια στο τζάκι κανα καλό φαγητο της γιαγιας και τσουρέκια , εδω όμως αλλαζουν τα δεδομένα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η υπέρoχη Rachel!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η πρώτη Ms Olympia!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραία γυναίκα και όπως όλες της εποχής της χωρίς υπερβολή για Μις Ολύμπια , ακόμη και στα 66 της πιο πανω δείχνει φαγώσιμη

----------

